# usb scanner im Netzwerk möglich?



## steinpilz (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich neu und hab mal eine Frage.

Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk aus Windows Rechnern , an einem habe ich 
einen USB-Scanner(snapscan1212u).
Ist es möglich übers Netzwerk zu scannen?


----------



## suny (17. Februar 2004)

Unter Windows ein klares NEIN, weil du unter Windows keine Hardware freigen kannst.

Unter Linux (Mandrake 9.x) wird es angeboten, aber leider habe ich es noch nicht zum laufen bekommen.
Sonst hätte ich dir es jetzt erklärt. :-(

(bevor Fragen kommen)
Beim Drucker ist es anderes da über nimmt der, Computer wo der Drucker angeschlossen ist, die Dokumentenverwaltung (also was gedruckt werden soll). Man kann dann sogar Prioritäten setzen welcher Benutzer schneller drucken kann.
Der folgende Link geht zu der Seite meines Studiengangs, dort erklären wir warum man manchmal Probleme hat mit Computer 
http://www.ai200x.de/modules.php?name=BOfH_BAfH&pa=list_pages_categories&cid=1


----------



## TheNBP (17. Februar 2004)

Es gibt afaik durchaus Scanner Software für Windows die netzwerkfähig ist. Unterstützt die Software das aber nicht hat man wohl kaum ne Chance.

Frag mich nur was das bringen soll. Man muss ja zwangsläufig erstmal zum Scanner laufen um dort die Vorlage einzulegen. Dann kann man auch gleich am direkt angeschlossenen PC den Scanvorgang durchführen und das gescannte Bild in einen freigegebenen Ordner kopieren.

Wenn es doch sein muss würde ich als Workaround Lösung empfehlen einfach ein Fernwartungstool wie RemoteAdmin, PC-Anywhere oder VNC auf dem Scanner PC zu installieren.


----------



## steinpilz (19. Februar 2004)

danke für die antworten

linux wollte ich sowieso mal testen

die Pc`s stehen direkt nebeneinander wäre aber trotzdem schön gewesen
von beide aus zuscannen.
nochmals danke an beide


----------

